# William McBride's Symphony Number Two.



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

The following link is the place where you can listen to my Second Symphony's First Movement, performed on computer software.

http://kiwi6.com/file/iixjq9o6wq

Actually the above link does not work. Please use this one instead.

http://kiwi6.com/file/iixjq9o6wq

Here is a link to my website which contains all of my symphonies:

https://sites.google.com/site/symphonies2011/

William McBride


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

My Third Symphony is finished and ready for publication. Anyone may listen to my "The Joseph" here:

https://sites.google.com/site/symphonies2011/

William


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

Hi William, I listened to some of your third symphony. Judging from your prodigious output I'd say that composing is more than just a hobby to you. I'd be interested in knowing more about your experience as a composer, your sources of inspiration and what your experience has been from presenting your work to the public -- if you'd be so kind to share.

At the risk of sounding critical, as I listened to your music I wanted more variety and quality of sounds and ideas. I'm generally not a fan of sampled orchestral sounds. I guess I rate sample libraries into three categories: Highest: I can barely tell that it's not a real orchestra; middle: I easily tell it's not a real orchestra, but the sounds are musical and there's a lot of attention to dynamics and phrasing; lowest: the sounds aren't musical, and there's little dynamics and phrasing. I guess what I'm getting at is that your symphonies would sound a lot better if you upgraded your sample library, and integrated some nuances in dynamics and phrasing to make it sound like musicians playing real music.

I compose also, and nothing inspires me to compose more than having a decent pallet of sounds to work with. I've given up on sampled sounds, and almost all my work with synthesized sounds.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi mleghorn,

So far of my 8 symphonies, most here: https://sites.google.com/site/symphonies2011/ ,there has been some commentary here and there. I am actually an author of poetry and other books at lulu.com but I make room for the music when I can. Presenting them to the public is my main goal for my music since I love to share the sounds that happen when I compose. I have copyrighted them and so published 200 or so page scores of them so as to one day have them picked up. I am patient with them, music is wonderful and the way that they are presented, electronically, is just the method which gives me the ideas as to how the music might sound if played by an orchestra. I also am beginning to share them on youtube, which I think will be fun: see "billybrachiosaurus" and also I love the synthesizer which I use sometimes for classical music sometimes not.

The Third Symphony "The Joseph" in four movements is music which I am glad to have experienced writing. It is a good thing to learn more and more about the music as time goes on, and I seek very particular sounds and melodies when composing. I will post my Seventh Symphony here soon once I upload it to kiwi.

Thank you for you help. I always love to hear from other composers and musicians as well as common listeners. It means a lot to me.

William McBride


----------

